# Aquarium Fungicide



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Will a fungicide treatment designed specifically for aquariums harm frogs if used to kill persistent mold/fungus in the vivarium?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I would use extreme caution using a treatment like that with frogs. What product do you have in mind?

Why do you want to kill the fungus in your tank? Keep in mind that fungal growth is part of a natural process in our tanks and it often dies out after a while. It also makes a great food source for any springtails that the tank may have been seeded with. Extra ventilation can also help safely control fungus growth if needed.

John


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

If you have not already seeded your vivarium with springtails and isopods then we strongly advise you do that soon. They are like an insect army of janitors, they take care of fungus and dead matter.


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

I thought about using 'Love Fish: Anti Bacteria & Fungus' as a diluted spray for badly affected areas of my setup.

The treatment's key ingredient is phenoxyethanol.

I introduced some Helxine soleirolii for ground cover but it grew fungus overnight and quickly began to rot... I think my setup is too wet for this delicate plant to survive.

I immediately setup some computer fans to increased air movement. I also stopped misting.

The next day the fungus had spread to other plants and started to cause them to rot.

I've had no problems with any of my vivs before now. It all started when I introduced the Helxine soleirolii.

I have x3 types of woodlice in my vivarium and x1 type of springtail. Their numbers are low at the moment. I need some new cultures to 'top up' the number of Isopods.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Waterside said:


> I've had no problems with any of my vivs before now. It all started when I introduced the Helxine soleirolii.


Did you attempt to process the Helxine soleirolii prior to adding to your vivarium?
ie, did you do a bleach soak?


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah, I soaked the plant in a 10% bleach solution.


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

I woke up this morning to find more fungus. So frustrating!!

Yesterday I removed all the Helxine Soleirolii and any substrate that showed signs of fungus. I then heavily misted my tank with DI water to wash away any spores.

The computer fans are still running 24/7.

What else can I do?


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Wait...
It will eventually reach an equilibrium.


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm just concerned that other plants will start to rot.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Discontinue watering for a few days, you may have swamped your substrate. Give things a chance to dry out a bit.


----------

